# Airline Travel (international)



## sojoSTOKERsprite (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone have recent experience with airline travel? We are heading to Ecuador with our ECdM (non ss couplers). Planning on taking it all down and packing the components in the check-in bags. Then packaging just the frame in something. Would welcome your ideas....


----------



## tandemJim (Jul 25, 2006)

*make the box as small as possible!*

We took a ECdM to Peru on LanPeru about 3 years ago, and had no problems. Stripped the frame down completely, even removed the BB's and water bottle cages. Made a cardboard box that was about 52x3x25 (stayed under the 80" rule). Put just the frame in the box, and then put most everything else into an old S&S soft case, loading it right up to the 50lbs limit. The cool thing about the frame box was I was able to easily hold it under my arm, walking through the airports, etc. I am able to build it up in about 1 hour, but it takes me about 1.5 to get it apart. When you pack it at home, be sure to work in a "clean" space, where you can be sure that every part and tool needed to take it apart gets packed.

I think we didn't pay any extra fees on that trip, but don't remember for sure. BTW, this would not be the case on one of the major US carriers.



sojoSTOKERsprite said:


> Anyone have recent experience with airline travel? We are heading to Ecuador with our ECdM (non ss couplers). Planning on taking it all down and packing the components in the check-in bags. Then packaging just the frame in something. Would welcome your ideas....


----------

